# visual effects ideas



## Jboybrown (Apr 6, 2012)

my haunt this year is pretty good, animatronics, actors, static props, air cannons, and ZOMBIESS lots of em. However next year my haunt is all about werewolves... and i was thinking about having something i didnt have this year so as to not make people say of yeah ive seen that before. lets face it jumping out and saying boo might get someone to jump but it doesnt make thim say wow. i wanted to add visual effects to my haunt this year like all the ones ive seen at transworld. however i dont gott the bank to do all that O.O sooooooo i was wondering if you have any suggestions for visual effects through my haunt i tried to upload a pic of the logo for the haunt next year o get you the idea of the theme/setting of the haunt thanx ppl


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If you can provide a little more detail as to what visual effects you have in mind (since some of us did not make it to Transworld), that might help folks come up with suggestions.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Some of the best visual effects I have seen are the simplest to do. A lot of visual illusions can be done with mirrors and creative lighting. 

The DIY Network has a show called Halloween Fright House: Secrets revealed. It shows how to do some of the simplest, most effective scares in easy to follow directions.


----------



## Jboybrown (Apr 6, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> If you can provide a little more detail as to what visual effects you have in mind (since some of us did not make it to Transworld), that might help folks come up with suggestions.















atmosfear fx and pale night productions, something similar but not limited to thheese


----------



## Jboybrown (Apr 6, 2012)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Some of the best visual effects I have seen are the simplest to do. A lot of visual illusions can be done with mirrors and creative lighting.
> 
> The DIY Network has a show called Halloween Fright House: Secrets revealed. It shows how to do some of the simplest, most effective scares in easy to follow directions.


thanx where do i find them? just on youtube or what?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

www.diynetwork.com

Search for Haunted House, and it'll give you some good ideas.

You might also try:

www.monsterlist.info

www.hauntproject.com

or search youtube for Haunted House visual illusion. That should return some good results.

As far as Pale Night Productions and AtmosfearFX, they are closer to the top of the food chain. There used to be a video effects vendor on here that had pretty decent pricing, but I can't remember his name right off.

If you have a college near you that has a film production department, sometimes you can get film students to do video manipulation for a fraction of what big companies charge, but it would probably not be Hollywood quality, either.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Also check out the offerings of one of our sponsors, Spectral Illusions:

http://www.spectralillusions.com/


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

That's the name I couldn't remember! They have some awesome stuff on their site, and it is reasonably priced, as well.


----------



## Jboybrown (Apr 6, 2012)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> www.diynetwork.com
> 
> Search for Haunted House, and it'll give you some good ideas.
> 
> ...


love those sites, thanx


----------



## Jboybrown (Apr 6, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> Also check out the offerings of one of our sponsors, Spectral Illusions:
> 
> http://www.spectralillusions.com/


thanx ill look at it


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Keep in mind that all of these effects require either a good projector and sound system, or a large monitor and sound system, not to mention the physical props (boarded up windows, the boarded and chained door with the pneumatics for door and board movement and the blasts of air or "steam"). You may find it better and cheaper to use actors rather than projectors and the rest to get the results you want.
The only one of the three scenes you linked that I can see the advantage of the digital side is the first one. Having a silhouette of a human morphing into the werewolf would be cool, but that's not in their offering, so you would need to film it yourself.


----------



## Jboybrown (Apr 6, 2012)

fontgeek said:


> Keep in mind that all of these effects require either a good projector and sound system, or a large monitor and sound system, not to mention the physical props (boarded up windows, the boarded and chained door with the pneumatics for door and board movement and the blasts of air or "steam"). You may find it better and cheaper to use actors rather than projectors and the rest to get the results you want.
> The only one of the three scenes you linked that I can see the advantage of the digital side is the first one. Having a silhouette of a human morphing into the werewolf would be cool, but that's not in their offering, so you would need to film it yourself.


i have 3 projectors and a pretty good sound system from my moms work lol and also i like your idea sounds awesome  ima try it


----------

